
HN Members' Workspaces - chasingsparks
http://pathdependent.com/garbage/workspaces/
======
chime
I'm definitely in the minority running Windows (x64). Here's a video of my
rig: <http://www.vimeo.com/9954310>

Picture: <http://chir.ag/stuff/5lcd.jpg>

* LCD1: Communication (chat/im, email)

* LCD2: Test browsers (IE, FF, Opera, Safari), Photo Editor

* LCD3: Main browser (Chrome)

* LCD4: Text Editor (EmEditor), SFTP

* LCD5: Media (music, video, audio controls)

I'm about twice as more productive on this setup than on my laptop.

~~~
kksm19820117
Left handed?

~~~
chime
Indeed. And I write funny so pen on the right is actually more helpful than
pen on the left. I can only write if the paper is orthogonal to my body i.e.
parallel to the keyboard. I make my left-arm parallel to the keyboard, which
puts my fingers on the right-side of the keyboard, making it easy to pick up
the pen placed on the right side.

------
anon124
Not really a workspace, more like a work _arrangement_ :-)

<http://i42.tinypic.com/2nvqis.jpg>

~~~
solutionyogi
Wow.

~~~
anon124
Oh, so you noticed my Arduino board ? :D

------
elliottkember
This was mine while I was back home in New Zealand.
[http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2701/4362438614_5ee1c328fe_b....](http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2701/4362438614_5ee1c328fe_b.jpg)

~~~
mwilcox
Is that Omaha? Can't tell

~~~
elliottkember
Yes it is! Good eye :)

------
WesleyJohnson
Like Chime, it would seem I'm in the minority as well running Windows Vista 64
on my home setup. I don't follow any sort of pattern on what goes on what
display, it just all depends on what I'm doing at the moment. Currently,
however, I've got Chrome in the center, communications (TweetDeck, Digsby) on
the left and Visual Studio on the right. Behind those are just a couple more
windows such as Notepad++, another copy of VS running for an alternate project
and I'll usually have SQL Management Studio up as well and maybe iTunes unless
I'm listening to Pandora.

The laptop is rarely used, but I'm working on a Chrome Extension that requires
syncing via a website across computers so I broke it out for testing.

The rig is a couple of years old now, nothing really note worthy aside from
maybe my system drive and data drive's each being in a mirror raid. Screens
are all Hanns-G. I had 2 - 19's and a 21, but one of the 19's fried and I
managed to find a used 21 on eBay to match my existing one (it's an older
model) so I picked that up.

[http://lh5.ggpht.com/_COmDbqgGAv8/S94JeAQ-
CkI/AAAAAAAAEoM/GJ...](http://lh5.ggpht.com/_COmDbqgGAv8/S94JeAQ-
CkI/AAAAAAAAEoM/GJumuXqyyj0/s720/2010.05.02%20Workspace.jpg) (picasa web)

------
mlLK
pg post your _current_ work-space pwease.

EDIT: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=614454>

------
mixmax
I work from my boat, currently at anchor off the coast of Copenhagen right
here:
[http://maps.google.com/maps?t=k&hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll...](http://maps.google.com/maps?t=k&hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=55.620896,12.506647&spn=0.010687,0.023432&z=15)

An old IBM R40, some Philips monitor I got for free and a great view.

Pic of workspace: <http://maximise.dk/workspace.JPG>

~~~
chasingsparks
I have to confess some strong jealously. Maybe I have romanticized sailing too
much, but if I had the money I believe I would live on a boat and code.

~~~
mixmax
It's just like any other dream - it has upsides and downsides. I wouldn't
trade it for anything else though, and I can't imagine moving back into a
small box in the middle of a crammed city. If you're a bit of a handyman and
know what to look for it doesn't have to be that expensive. I've written half
an e-book on how to find, buy and live on a boat. Hopefully I'll get the rest
done this summer.

------
megaduck
We're currently bootstrapping, so I do work wherever I can grab power and wi-
fi. Today it's a teahouse in downtown Santa Cruz:

<http://i.imgur.com/fYBKA.jpg>

~~~
zephjc
That looks nice - which teahouse? (I'm in SC too)

~~~
megaduck
Asana. It's a little noisy, but otherwise fantastic.

~~~
necubi
I really like their tea, and the atmosphere is very nice. Definitely
recommended to any tea-lovers visiting Santa Cruz.

------
zephjc
I work from home, on my couch with a MBP. Not very exciting.

One of my assistants working at my workstation
<http://i40.tinypic.com/2nw2z4.jpg>

------
cloudhead
Here's mine:

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/251849/hacking-setup.jpg>

~~~
look_lookatme
Is this Xmonad under OSX?

~~~
cloudhead
It is indeed!

~~~
ciniglio
Does it only work for your terminal windows or can you tile any window? Any
details on how you set it up, I can't seem to find a lot of info about it.

~~~
wwortiz
_You won't be able to use xmonad to manage normal OS X apps. X11 will just be
another OS X application sitting in your dock that you can switch to. However,
it is pretty easy to install a decent set of X11 apps. If you have MacPorts
installed you can install the packages firefox-x11, rxvt-unicode, unclutter,
and 'vim +gtk2' (the +gtk2 variant for PRIMARY/CLIPBOARD support) to get
started._

[http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Xmonad/Using_xmonad_on_Ap...](http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/Xmonad/Using_xmonad_on_Apple_OSX)

------
chasingsparks
Mine is not impressive.

<http://pathdependent.com/garbage/workspaces/my_workspace.jpg>

~~~
mdolon
What is impressive is working while sitting on an exercise ball!

~~~
chasingsparks
It's actually amazingly comfortable. Moreover, balancing requires you to sit
erect, helping fight the second scourge of computer dorks -- bad posture. (The
first being Carpal tunnel.)

~~~
mdolon
That's interesting. I might buy one just to try it out then, I hurt my lower
back a couple of years ago and it never fully healed, and slouching on a
leather chair all day doesn't seem to be helping..

(thanks for the inspiration)

~~~
chasingsparks
Let me know how it works out. I did it initially for similar reasons. A
surgery I had years ago leads disk degeneration. Mine is not bad, but my back
did hurt at the end of the day sometimes. Now it does not.

------
jazzychad
I renovated a corner of my uncle's garage into an office for my startup.
Started off with just a custom built linux box and a desk for webdev.

<http://i.imgur.com/rKlAf.jpg>

Since then I've added a MacMini, MBP, and iPad for doing iP([oa]d|hone)
development (oh and some mountain dew).

<http://i.imgur.com/hjX6B.jpg>

~~~
jrockway
Necessary accessory: waste basket.

~~~
jazzychad
Not pictured: two wastebaskets and a giant recycling bin :)

~~~
jrockway
Well, then you need to get a _desk_ ;)

------
pasbesoin
My requirements:

1) Quiet (but not isolated; 'Net and phone are adequate in this regard).

2) Clean (allergies).

3) Some natural light.

4) Ability to make basic ergonomic adjustments. Also the ability to get up and
move around immediately and at will (helps my health, concentration, and to
settle restlessness).

And, probably more in line with the question's expected responses:

5) Adequate (doesn't have to be exceptional) equipment and screen real estate.

Pretty simple. Yet I've found them ridiculously difficult to come by. People
seem to really appreciate my work, yet they cannot seem to grasp the concept
of allowing me these basic controls over my environment.

This is a primary motivation for my shifting to self-employment. Wish me luck.

EDIT: Currently, the home office has an L-shaped desk composed of two 6 ft x
2.5 ft segments with the height and angle of each segment independently
adjustable. This provides plenty of workspace; I still find physical writing,
printouts, and layout/organization of items useful in organizing my work and
thoughts.

Windows on both sides, but now with the blinds closed due to a recent burglary
:-( . Laptop with a separate keyboard. There was a second laptop, but it was
ripped off. I don't have a particular need for a desktop; laptops have enough
processing power, have effectively a built in UPS, and can travel with me.
Short term, I'm substituting an older desktop for the stolen laptop. Some
backup drives, printer, whatnot.

CFL desk lamp (soft white) and torchiere (daylight). Also a high intensity
full spectrum "light box" angled to bounce off the white ceiling (otherwise,
the LCD screens get washed out). The daylight / full spectrum bulbs do make a
difference in perception. But they do not match the quality of and circadian
synchronization provided by natural lighting.

------
lenni
We sure love our Macbook Pros!

------
deltaqueue
I just recently installed some spotlights on my home office desk--much better
lighting than using a lamp on the other side of the room...

<http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/9687/deskqn.jpg>

~~~
WesleyJohnson
I'm envious of the mousepad (of all things). I'm still chained to using one
(using the desk surface just doesn't feel right to me), so I'd love to get a
cheap, but decent oversized one.

~~~
deltaqueue
I bought this at Fry's a few years ago--it's called a Razer "Mantis", and
although it's supposed to be sold for gaming I find it great for daily usage.

------
e1ven
My workspace- <http://imgur.com/pWDwp.jpg> 2 Ubuntu Machines, 1 Win7 Box, 1
WinXP box. Using Synergy+ to share a KB/mouse between them.

I'm really enjoying the vertical monitors- Most monitors are wide enough these
days, so having a maximized browser doesn't really help, but two stacked full-
width windows is really useful.

I prefer the multiple monitors to divide up tasks- I can have email on one
machine, Terminal windows on another, Browser on a third, etc.

I think the iPad/iPhone model actually makes a lot of sense. It's quicker for
me to turn my head slightly to look at a new monitor, then to minimize/restore
other applications that I use frequently.

~~~
e1ven
This is my home-office.

<http://imgur.com/SBuQ0.jpg>

A Mohawk and snoutnose, from SQ7.

Jingle Networks plastic phone I received on my first anniversary.

The mascot of my favorite news site.

And the badguy from the first Videogame I worked on.

------
kbob
[http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4051/4573501165_3e682f495a_b....](http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4051/4573501165_3e682f495a_b.jpg)

Commissioned an artist friend to design and build the desk of hardwood and
concrete.

------
epi0Bauqu
Regular: <http://phodroid.com/10/05/kvhpyw>

Basement: <http://phodroid.com/10/04/x3x2c9>

------
machrider
Anyone running a desk at standing level (or adjustable height for part time
standing)? I've been curious about this lately after reading all the articles
about sitting being bad for you.

~~~
oscarduignan
Yes, here's my poor-man's standing workspace:

<http://imgur.com/LGArE.jpg>

I've found it works really well, it affords me lots more storage space, and
(after the first week of working with it) has eliminated my lower back pain.

I recommend it to everyone, and you don't need any fancy ergonomic equipment
to get started, just a bit of ingenuity. However if you do give it a go, keep
in mind that the first week of standing can be pretty... tiring! And if you're
adventurous (and have one to hand) you could even try using it with a
treadmill.

------
Dylanfm
Here's my current desk:
<http://img.skitch.com/20100503-qshhe5rbqyh4jtxb8hgrp185n.jpg>

Made it look weird as an HDR to get both inside and outside showing well
enough.

It's a beaut spot, especially since there's a great left-hander visible
through the window
[http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3494/3774135230_63e8b02f06.jp...](http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3494/3774135230_63e8b02f06.jpg)

------
jackdawjack
The desk of a physics grad student... (coffee induced blurrycam)

<http://phy.duke.edu/~cec24/CIMG0120.jpg>

~~~
brent
It appears you likely have neighbors working nearby. How do they feel about
the Grados?

------
jrockway
To the left is my actual machine (running Emacs, of course). On the right is
my dumb-client for reading my work email.

[http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/0DaO9w41sNJw8FVMbzVPWL9...](http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/0DaO9w41sNJw8FVMbzVPWL9d6UQD5zMkQiVhCTBk04U?feat=directlink)

The speaker stands are Kleenex boxes. I keep thinking I'm going to get new
speakers, but this works well enough.

~~~
WesleyJohnson
I'm a fan of all these white desks I've been seeing. I like the shiny sheen on
this one, it kind of reminds me of Milk (the desk, not the excretion).

~~~
jrockway
It's an Ikea Bestå Burs. The only disadvantage is that it is not height-
adjustable, and it needs a mousepad. (Actually, I like the mousepad, but I did
feel strange buying one from Amazon. I was worried that they would throw in
some five-and-a-quarter inch floppies, too.)

But otherwise, the long and narrow form factor keeps my room nice and open,
but gives me enough room to use 2 computers at once. This is also my first
desk with drawers, which keeps all the clutter out of sight. Recommended.

------
yanilkr
my work space

<http://anil-bkdsb.posterous.com/my-work-station-1>

~~~
kristiandupont
Are you still happy with it? How long do you sit like that at a time?

~~~
yanilkr
I am very satisfied. So far, I sat for a maximum of 3 hrs at a stretch and its
still comfortable. After 2 hours, my legs start getting cold, probably because
the blood is not flowing there, after that I adjust the recline and it feels
better.

~~~
askar_yu
I wonder if you're still satisfied after having read "Your Office Chair Is
Killing You"... (looks like much inclined towards back)

~~~
yanilkr
I still find this lot better than sitting. The pressure on the back is
horizontal. I read about workstations online and most of these here are
reclined workstations.

[http://weburbanist.com/2010/04/28/geeky-
temptation-16-slick-...](http://weburbanist.com/2010/04/28/geeky-
temptation-16-slick-sick-or-stunning-workstations/)

so I hacked together a cheaper one.

It is still too early, I can post how I feel after couple of months.

------
kylec
Wow, nearly everyone works on a Mac. Any Linux/BSD users out there?

~~~
crocowhile
I used to have a MBP. After a few months of testing it out I gave it to my
wife and gladly got her $200 netbook instead, on which I immediately installed
Arch and felt like I could do something again. Ah, the freedom of customizing
my OS!

~~~
_pius
_I used to have a MBP. After a few months of testing it out I gave it to my
wife and gladly got her $200 netbook instead, on which I immediately installed
Arch and felt like I could do something again._

I don't understand this.

 _Ah, the freedom of customizing my OS!_

This, I understand.

~~~
crocowhile
>I don't understand this.

It's just that I really disliked OSX windows manager and the finder; also I
never liked the shared menubar location. Working with multiple applications
has always been a pain in the neck for me. I loved the size and feeling of the
multitouch pad but found it frustrating that it was hardly customizable (you
even need third party app to do things as basic as third click emulation)

I never was a Mac person and I bought a MBP to give it/me a try. After a few
months I was convinced I'll never be one.

------
solutionyogi
Mine is similar to Chime, I have a 4 LCD setup. [Can't do 5 LCD setup because
my table can't fit another LCD + my workstation can not take another display
card!]

<http://imgur.com/GzuzF.jpg>

LCD 1: Browser

LCD 2 and 3: VMs for Development [VMWare supports multi monitor for the guest
OS!]

LCD 4: 24" Widescreen LCD in landscape mode for movies and stuff. (I don't own
a TV)

LCD 1, 2, 3 are Dell 2005FPW. They have an IPS Panel and you can rotate them
in portrait or landscape mode. I hate the cheap LCDs available in market right
now because they don't have an IPS Panel. [Tip: Search for 2005FPW on
craigslist, sometimes you may find an awesome deal and trust me, they are way
better than anything you can find in current market right now.] LCD 4 is Dell
2405FPW which is not IPS but because I only use it for multimedia, I don't
mind it that much.

I run Windows 7 x64 and love it!

------
chrisrhee
I split my time between...

Home office:

* [http://neatfocus.com/blood/uploads/2010/01/chris_rhee_office...](http://neatfocus.com/blood/uploads/2010/01/chris_rhee_office3-570x380.jpg)

* [http://neatfocus.com/blood/uploads/2010/01/chris_rhee_office...](http://neatfocus.com/blood/uploads/2010/01/chris_rhee_office2-570x380.jpg)

* [http://neatfocus.com/blood/uploads/2010/01/chris_rhee_office...](http://neatfocus.com/blood/uploads/2010/01/chris_rhee_office-570x380.jpg)

ENTP office in downtown Portland:

* [http://img.skitch.com/20100322-1ry7cncxbshimmt73k6pmbd52r.jp...](http://img.skitch.com/20100322-1ry7cncxbshimmt73k6pmbd52r.jpg)

* You could be in this photo. We're hiring ROR developers: <http://hoth.entp.com/2010/3/23/we-re-hiring-2>

1,000,000 coffee shops & hotels:

* Not pictured.

~~~
Itvweb
I've been looking for work tables just like those in your office. Where did
you find them? Or if you made them, can you give quick rundown of the
materials used?

~~~
chrisrhee
Which office (Home or ENTP)?

~~~
lazyhacker
I'm interested in the home office desks.

~~~
chrisrhee
Desk with monitors:
[http://www.offi.com/products/tablesanddesks/D23060.php?p2c=2...](http://www.offi.com/products/tablesanddesks/D23060.php?p2c=299)

Black desk with laptop: [http://www.dwr.com/product/workspace/sale/dordoni-
worktop-ta...](http://www.dwr.com/product/workspace/sale/dordoni-worktop-
table.do)

The ENTP desks are definitely homemade: Building your own desk used to be your
initiation.

------
ashleyw
Nothing special:

<http://i.imgur.com/bkacQ.jpg>

I also have a big whiteboard behind me.

------
sharpemt
Sorry in advance for horrible photo quality...

Nice and messy right now - was working on an GPS(RC)-Car Arduino project.
Monitors not turned on due to the cluttered work-surface. (primary machine is
a 15" santa rosa mbp)
<http://atk.me/files/170b56c8056c4aed4ad8f52e94182921.jpg>

Couch-surfing setup with dell mini 10 (yes win7 - dual booting 10.04):
<http://atk.me/files/5642a6e504556e788427ad9f7d95f60b.jpg>

Finally - my setup last year (not sure why mtvU was on.. used the TV for
gaming every so often:
<http://atk.me/files/8d1798def07a5627c55c2173fc2daa52.jpg>

------
JangoSteve
These pictures are a little old from right after I first moved into my new
office back in January. It's much more moved into and setup now.

My office is in an old brewery in Ann Arbor that was built in the 1960s, shut
down during prohibition and then turned into an iron foundry, then shut down
for pollution in the 1960s, then renovated into an office building in the
1970s.

<http://twitpic.com/1kfsu0/full>

And these are my homemade whiteboards (less than $40 total with a few
materials from Home Depot) and my office-guitar.

<http://twitpic.com/1kft4u/full>

And this is the atrium right outside of my office.

<http://twitpic.com/1kft6r/full>

------
ahlatimer
Mine - <http://imgur.com/s3rzx.jpg>

I really need a bigger desk. I had to add an extension to it to be able to fit
both speakers, and the monitors have to be rotated towards each other more
than I like, but it works for now.

~~~
e1ven
Those are big speakers for that close to your face ;)

~~~
ahlatimer
They're supposed to be used as studio monitors. I don't have them set up
appropriately for that, but they're higher quality than most computer
speakers. With them at about half volume, the volume level on my iMac controls
them pretty well.

------
philjackson
Here's an old pic of my home desk, the one in my office isn't too dissimilar:

[http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2277/2267898054_e3a45f4472_o....](http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2277/2267898054_e3a45f4472_o.jpg)

~~~
jgg
I've been meaning to try the Kinesis Advantage, how is it?

~~~
philjackson
Opps, missed this. Yea, it's very good. It turned out my left hand traveled
one column over to the right too far, so I had to learn to type again. Still,
well worth it.

------
motters
My current desktop
[http://lh3.ggpht.com/_cGREIsCvj4M/S96ioKOMsnI/AAAAAAAAAkc/tQ...](http://lh3.ggpht.com/_cGREIsCvj4M/S96ioKOMsnI/AAAAAAAAAkc/tQlGgLqR1aA/s640/desktop.JPG)

------
lovskogen
At home: <http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/1300/59324811.jpg>
<http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/5153/59588711.jpg>
<http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/729/91695111.jpg>

At work: <http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/3091/jobb.jpg>

~~~
e1ven
Your home office is stunningly clean. Does that help get work done, without
distraction, or is it dull?

The work office, at least, has a _few_ accouterments ;)

~~~
lovskogen
It's good for the mind with a clutter free desk :) Trying to make it so
everywhere I work.

------
pieter
This crappy pic shows my workspace until a few days ago. We had a break-in
this Thursday so I'm not sure what state it is in now..

<http://imgur.com/8VRv2.jpg>

~~~
e1ven
Very simplistic, but in a positive way. Looks like very little privacy, but
enough to get the job done.

No personalization, though?

------
der_ketzer
Laptop: dualboot Ubuntu/XP, Netbook: Windows 7 (with synergy) This is my
normal setup (1): <http://www.der-ketzer.com/Imagenes/Full.jpg> This is the
setup from the desk at the room where I sleep (2): <http://www.der-
ketzer.com/Imagenes/Clean.jpg>

I prefer the setup (1), I find everything is in harmony =) I use the netbook
for school, mail, im, tweetdeck, and the laptop for coding, etc.

~~~
sharpemt
What is the background on that CRT in Full.jpg? :)

~~~
der_ketzer
<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2689166/1259396035302.jpg> =)

------
Locke1689
Here was mine over the summer <http://imgur.com/0tDH1.jpg>. My workspace now
isn't as spacious. My dorm room is, uh, a little messy...

------
stanley
Pic: <http://dl.dropbox.com/u/102228/desktop.jpg>

Had to switch back to Windows 7 after Ubuntu 10.4 decided it no longer wants
to work with my video cards. I guess that's what I get for buying new
hardware.

* Monitors: 30" Dell, 21" Samsung and a 20.1" Dell vertical

* Keyboard: Kinesis Advantage Pro

* Chair: Herman Miller Embody

Not featured is the Dell Latitude e4300, which was the perfect buy for mobile
productivity.

PS: Moving to an apt with a view at the end of the month. The painting just
doesn't cut it.

~~~
e1ven
Very nice monitor setup. The 30" Dells are wonderful.

~~~
stanley
Absolutely. One large monitor easily beats multiple smaller ones.

------
dchest
Mine is simple:

<http://imgur.com/2d5e8.jpg>

Later this year I hope it'll look like this:

<http://imgur.com/SlUQU.jpg>

~~~
alanthonyc
Nice. Where are you moving?

~~~
dchest
Thanks! Moving to Montenegro.

------
m_eiman
A reflection: you people need to get better cameras and/or learn to use it
properly! I'd have guessed that the average HN:er would have a decent camera…
Apparently not!

------
jasonlbaptiste
Idea: site that lets people show off things they own/ setups. Girls would love
it for fashion, guys with cars, geeks with comp setups,etc. Also shoe
collectors.

~~~
tortilla
For desktops/offices: <http://www.deskography.org/>
<http://wherewedowhatwedo.com/>

------
rhl
I'm very surprised that no one is standing up while working. I tried a couple
times in the past, but never stuck with it. Prompted by an article I read this
morning, I tried again this afternoon: <http://bit.ly/dyBXft> (my live
reactions on Twitter).

It is a bit tiring, but it has an amazing way of focusing your mind.

Anyone here has done this on an extended period of time? How was your
workspace structured?

------
ivenkys
<http://imgur.com/T0DKp.jpg>

That's me, running ArchLinux. This is in London in a co-working space in
Shoreditch.

EDIT: I find 2 or at the maximum 3 screens to be optimum but i do keep a
separate laptop for communication, browsing activities. When i need isolation
I simply close my communication machine, the main "work" machine does not have
IM,Email and has a very strict firewall.

~~~
iamcalledrob
If you don't mind me asking, where?

I'm looking into finding a london co-working space in the next few months.

~~~
ivenkys
Sure , its this - <http://thetrampery.com/>

My requirements were silence, natural light, space to walk as and when, 24
hours access and plenty of eateries near by.

This place seems to do the trick.

------
gurraman
<http://www.deskography.org/people/gs/desks/1/photos/1/>

(pretty old photo, changed computers twice since -- currently using imac 27")

[http://www.deskography.org/media/desks/images/DSC04028__jpg_...](http://www.deskography.org/media/desks/images/DSC04028__jpg_640x640_q85.jpg)

Edit: Added some text and URL to the actual photo.

------
nathanieljones
Office/Bedroom crossover:
[http://nthselector.s3.amazonaws.com/23662_1300223916977_1571...](http://nthselector.s3.amazonaws.com/23662_1300223916977_1571797815_30744893_3419898_n.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAIOQLKHVXQEEFOKLQ&Expires=1273754706&Signature=OeB5joL93JKVWdFipZMwQ13Djpw%3D)

I absolutely love the workspace, but I'm in great need of a larger monitor or
three.

------
SandB0x
<http://i.imgur.com/TzY1W.jpg>

£28 worktop and legs. £12 glass marker board/whiteboard. Both from Ikea. The
silver thing is just a mini stereo, not a computer. Fruit, because I'm always
hungry.

It's night time in London, apologies for the _terrible_ grainy photo. There is
a nice door to the garden just to the left (so I get lots of light and fresh
air.)

------
techsupporter
I love these sorts of threads. Without cleaning up, here's my desk at home
while doing homework: <http://imgur.com/xLSaA.jpg>

Need some sort of entertainment: <http://imgur.com/1iZrj.jpg>

The helpful assistant, on break: <http://imgur.com/E64iz.jpg>

------
machrider
<http://subfocal.net:81/~mike/desk.jpg>

Looks a little different today, but not much.

------
peteforde
[http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3592/3413712214_6651949ef9_b....](http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3592/3413712214_6651949ef9_b.jpg)

If you're curious about what you're seeing, I've added Flickr notes on
everything here:

<http://www.flickr.com/photos/leftist/3413712214/>

------
Emore
IKEA desk.

MacBook.

Airport Extreme.

Mighty Mouse.

Steelpad.

Alessandro headphones.

Necessary Moleskine + rollerball pen.

Iomega UltraMax 1GB RAID.

Window for inspiration.

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12637/IMG_0535.jpg>

~~~
pcestrada
Looks like an ad from Apple. Nice.

------
jseliger
Here's my old setup:
<http://jseliger.files.wordpress.com/2007/02/workspace1.jpg>

and my new one:

[http://jseliger.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/imac_rig_2_big.j...](http://jseliger.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/imac_rig_2_big.jpg?w=500&h=388)

------
whereareyou
I saw this desk at a pottery barn and had a local guy in san diego build one
for me in the green color - the one at pottery barn was brown. It turned about
to be a lot cheaper too :)

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10711/hn-workspace.jpg>

------
rah
<http://twitter.com/hettinga/status/13275902872>

Inside, outside, and the, heh... view.

Actually, my passport stamp says "employment prohibited", and I'm certainly
not _earning_ any money, so "workspace" may not be the proper word to use...

------
Hates_
Desk at Home:

<http://ur-ban-public.s3.amazonaws.com/images/desk_home.jpg>

Desk at Office:

<http://ur-ban-public.s3.amazonaws.com/images/desk_office.jpg>

------
kilian
My home office from a year ago (wow), it's a bit messier now and the Fujitsu
laptop has since been replaced with a Macbook pro. Both my main pc and my
laptop are running Ubuntu.

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3584/img_0241.jpg>

------
grosales
This is my little "bunker":

[http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3379/4573463000_c7293409c0_o....](http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3379/4573463000_c7293409c0_o.jpg)

I have white boards on both sides of the room, and a mono laser printer that
does not appear in the picture.

------
foenix
Working on a friend's website in Quebec. I also had to work dishes when things
got really busy. The free food and free beer more than made up for it, though.

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/107312/IMG_2391.JPG>

------
robryan
Thankfully I cleaned out the cans last night hiding my current lit survey due
soon crazy caffeine addiction. Still running windows xp, nothing special.

<http://www.robryancoding.com/03052010049.jpg>

------
icco
This is mine from a little while ago:
[http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4050/4238520705_399419d24e_b....](http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4050/4238520705_399419d24e_b.jpg)

Windows XP on right two monitors and Debian Testing on left monitor.

------
keefe
<http://imgur.com/LCUE8.jpg>

Almost all my stuff except the laptop is in there... sony reader, notebook,
monitors, logitech keyboards, wrist rests it's even got the wowbot running and
my weight lifting gloves.

------
sshumaker
This is my work setup:

<http://imgur.com/FN9vi.jpg>

* Macbook Pro

* 24" Monitor (primary)

* Macbook LCD (terminal, skype)

* iPad 3G

* Kinesis keyboard

* Aeron chair

Not pictured: mini-refrigerator stocked with sugarfree redbull. :)

My home setup is nearly identical, except I have a 30" Dell monitor instead
(which is actually a huge improvement).

------
mdolon
I give in: <http://devgrow.com/desk.jpg>

Desktop runs: XP (90% of the time), Ubuntu and OS X (hackintosh from my retail
Leopard disc)

15" Macbook Pro for travel and for making music

Desk also has a slide-out tray for keyboard & mouse

------
kapitti
Images of my old home office, it's relocated and had some additional hardware
since:

<http://i.imgur.com/o78Ix.jpg>

But it still features the belt:

<http://i.imgur.com/rK2Bb.jpg>

~~~
e1ven
I love the belt! You should find a way to mount it. It's a very cool trophy,
but when it's just sitting around it's too easy to look like clutter, rather
than being a nifty and unexpected gift.

------
jraines
Here's current one, 3 days after reconstructive knee surgery:

[http://jraines.posterous.com/current-workspace-3-days-
after-...](http://jraines.posterous.com/current-workspace-3-days-after-knee-
surgery)

------
andrewljohnson
Kind of an old pic, need to clean the monitors (and still do today)

[http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3370/3638277193_27cc47d9b8_b....](http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3370/3638277193_27cc47d9b8_b.jpg)

------
samh
I'm pretty happy with the desk setup. The one thing I would add is a helper to
come and tidy it every few hours :)

<http://www.querycell.com/da_desk.jpg>

~~~
e1ven
Do you use both machines? What's up on the wall?

~~~
samh
Yes I use both machines. I often use the one on the left for recording
screencasts and for testing different configurations.

The wall has a bunch of project notes and motivational stuff

"There is 0 value is fear and anxiety" "Differentiate every day"

and my favorite

"The thoughts of others were light and fleeting, of lovers meeting or luck or
fame, mine were of trouble and mine were steady, and I was ready when trouble
came - Houseman".

------
jlees
At Startup Weekend Bay Area. Not visible in photo: donuts, pizza, empty coffee
and red bull containers, iPad, 80 other hackers.

<http://imgur.com/AnZOw.jpg>

------
qq66
Check out decluttered.com

------
The_Fox
Tools in this photo:

Homebrew PC with Windows 7, 20" and 17" Dell Ultrasharps

Lenovo R61

TI 83+

Leatherman

[http://www.thefoxes.ws/wp-content/uploads/2010/fox-
workstati...](http://www.thefoxes.ws/wp-content/uploads/2010/fox-
workstation.jpg)

------
oneplusone
Mine is pretty minimalistic. My main Windows 7 computer is used for design
work while my MacBook is for coding.

<http://imgur.com/J3gch.jpg>

~~~
tfh
nice. I have the same mouse/keyboard combination :)

------
carbocation
At 7CC in Kendall Square today: <http://i.imgur.com/Kmz9U.jpg>

Should I have gone to 5CC and pretended I was at the Google office?

------
tcdent
Landlord is selling my house, so I'll take advantage of the unusual
cleanliness: <http://i.imgur.com/NQsei.jpg>

------
chewbranca
My home office: <http://chewbranca.com/office_photos/2009-10-14_18.34.58.jpg>

------
jasonneal
This is my home setup. Has everything I need.

<http://jneal.com/images/stories/my_desk_space.jpg>

~~~
revital9
Ooooh, Pizza.

------
benologist
This is my space:

<http://www.swfstats.com/Imagen010.jpg>

No macs. Not even a decent camera phone lol.

------
seanstickle
Books and a computer on a desk. All I need. <http://i.imgur.com/E1TW7.jpg>

------
blahpro
Here’s mine from about 5 months ago: <http://i.imgur.com/MqZop.jpg>

------
dimarco
bootstrapping in Austin, TX from my apartment.

<http://i.imgur.com/gqLWnl.jpg>

~~~
natrius
Nice view. S 1st St?

~~~
dimarco
Good call.

------
bwr
<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6411024/desktop.jpg>

------
warwick
Here's mine: <http://bobwarwick.ca/photos/desk.jpg>

------
vmmenon
Here's mine:

<http://i40.tinypic.com/15yum0x.jpg>

------
necubi
My dorm-based workspace: <http://cl.ly/gd8>.

------
thunk
<http://i.imgur.com/HXwEK.jpg>

------
CoachRufus87
the desk of a college student: <http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3095590/thedesk.JPG>

------
yan
blurry photo of my simple workspace: <http://srtd.org/~yan/desk.jpg>

------
Tihauan
lap desk plus lap top plus lap dog <http://imgur.com/AAHMX.jpg>

------
revital9
A simple XP machine with the coolest vintage IBM clicky keyboard (circa 1987)
[http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3074/4563010672_f7ba1b428c_o....](http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3074/4563010672_f7ba1b428c_o.jpg)

